# String Funktionen



## SaarDan (5. April 2004)

Hallo,
Kann mir bitte Jemand einen (oder mehrere Links) mit deutschen Referenzen über String Funktionen geben? 
Also alles, was man so braucht um mit Strings arbeiten zu können.

Cya
SaarDan


----------



## Ein_Freund (5. April 2004)

Mmhhh... Poste einfach, was Du so machen möchtest. Ich werd versuchen, Dir ein anschauliches Beispiel zu bringen


----------



## Patrick Kamin (5. April 2004)

*-*

Schon mal was von einer Suchmaschine gehört?

http://www.vbarchiv.net/commands/kat_Zeichenketten.html


----------



## SaarDan (6. April 2004)

Danke,
kann mir bitte jemand ein Beispiel machen, wie ich eine 2- oder mehrstellige Zahl in die einzelnen Ziffern splitte und dann miteinander addiere? Und das solange, bis die zahl nur noch einstellig ist.

Bsp:

Zahl = 56
Dann addiert man die 5 + 6 = 11
dann addiert man 1 + 1 = 2

Ich hoffe, es ist klar, was ich brauche, denn ich selbst hab bis jetzt nur Endlosschleifen zu Stande gebracht 

Cya
SaarDan


----------



## Ein_Freund (6. April 2004)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, in dem eine function einen Wert übergeben bekommt, die Quersumme berechnet und und diese als Integer zurückgibt.

Private Function quersumme(myZahl#) As Integer
Dim i%, a%
a = 0
For i = 1 To Len(CStr(myZahl)) - 1
   a = a + Right(myZahl, 1)
   myZahl = Left(myZahl, Len(CStr(myZahl)) - 1)
Next
a = a + myZahl
quersumme = a
End Function


----------



## MondGsicht (6. April 2004)

Also mit folgenden Funktionen kannst du praktisch alles machen

Left
Right

Mid
Instr
len

Die unteren 3 sind wohl die besten Werkzeuge


----------



## bastiglasl (16. April 2004)

Hi!

War auch schon auf der Suche und hab diesen Link gefunden:

http://www.rhirte.de/vb/index2.htm

Viel Spaß


----------

